# Proyecto de señales digitales



## gradiente (May 13, 2009)

salu2
he estado buscando en el foro y la web algun proyecto interesante sobre  trasmision de señales digitales, el cual incluya un buen transmisor y su respectivo receptor (modulador, demodulador) un sistemita de comunicacion digital sencillo que pueda presentar como proyecto final del curso de comunicaciones I, sin embargo no he encontrado algo realizable, si alguien me pudera dar una referencia o mandarme algo les agradeceria mucho.
Exitos.


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

por que no haces un "clonador", para control remoto, un control que te permita (tras programarlo enseñandole las señales de otro control IR cualquiera) controlar tu tele, radio, ventanas, luces, etcetera, (inclusive puedes hacer receptores dedicados para algúna aplicación propia)


----------



## gradiente (May 15, 2009)

tienes algun link o alguna referencia donde este un diagrama de un clonador?


----------



## karl (May 18, 2009)

en pocas palabras, no.
Lo que tengo es una idea de como funcionan.
primero, el control infrarojo funciona con una señal modulada a 38-48 khz esta señal se codifica prendiendo y apagando el transmisor, la base de tiempo viene codificada en el mismo tren de pulsos el tiempo apagado es la base de tiempo, mientras que unos y ceros se transmiten como pulsos de la misma duracion que el apagado para el cero y el doble de tiempo para el uno, en una transmisión de 14 bits creo, eso lo vi en una revista llamada "SABER ELECTRONICA", estas señales las recibes con un modulo IR (se ve como un fototransistor con tres patas, que ya filtra y procesa la señal, conectando a tierra cuando recibe un pulso IR de la frecuencia adecuada, por aqui los conocemos como "receptores" o "modulos")

Segundo, tu receptor debe de leer un codigo en un teclado matrical (tienes que buscar la forma de seleccionar el aparato a controlar, y luego darle el codigo del mismo, por ejemplo en un teclado 4X4, los 10 primeros caracteres son los mandos y los 6 restantes son para seleccionar el aparato), cuando hayas apretado un codigo, por ejemplo el boton A de nuestro hipotetico teclado, eso direccióna los registros de un aparato determinado (ejemplo la televisión), luego aprietas el boton 2, al que le asignas el comando "subir volumen", poniendo el transmisor original frente al clonador y apretando el boton en cuestión, tu micro de preferencia (un PIC, AVR, etc) lee lo que recibe el receptor IR y lo almacena en una memoria (la EEPROM interna o mejor aun, una memoria EEPROM I2C)

Cuando vuelves a apretar ese botón, tu micro repite la señal que recibio, modulandola a la frecuencia adecuada y mandandola a un par de LEDs infrarojos (movidos por un transistor, para que den mas brillo)

Puedes usar tambien un PICAXE, esos ya traen comandos para manejar el protocolo infrarojo de Sony (uno de los mas importantes), y el resto de la circuiteria ya mencionada.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda
Karl


----------

